

Ask HN: Review our PDF/Web form startup - www.doculicious.com - carpo

www.doculicious.com is a web application that lets people design/format a PDF file using a browser based WYSIWYG tool, 
then embed some code onto their website so that the PDF can be edited directly on their site, similar to a 
web form, but looking just like the WYSIWYG design. On submitting the form, whoever filled it in can download the 
completed PDF. The owner of the form can set a range of options to save the entries, style the web form to look different than the resulting PDF, 
add notifications, download entries as csv and pdf etc.<p>We just launched after a couple of months private beta testing, and would love to hear your opinions and ideas.
======
zacharye
I like it, a lot actually. And I don't mind the name at all.

The site is very simple to navigate, the home page explains the service well
and the examples pick up the pieces.

I did browse the terms but perhaps you can elaborate quickly - how secure is
the data and how long do you store it? I know an NPO (art school) that would
likely love a few simple PDF registration forms on its site without having to
pay a developer...

~~~
carpo
Thanks for your comments zacharye. BTW, you wouldn't believe how long I spent
coming up with that name ;)

All the forms can use SSL, so the submission of data is secure. On form
completion, the data is stored in our database for creating the PDF and to
save multi-page forms. If the template owner has not opted to store the entry,
this data is deleted after 2 days. If they opt to store the entry, it will
stay in the system until deleted by them. If they delete it, the data is
removed completely, leaving only stats on when it was downloaded, IP address
of downloader etc

Access to stored entries is only available to the template owners account
through an entries search facility. All this is behind SSL too.

I should elaborate on this more in the TOS, but is that what you wanted to
know?

~~~
zacharye
That's exactly what I wanted to know, thanks carpo. And yes, despite the other
comment I think that the name is creative, memorable and spelled logically.
ie: If I pronounced the name to someone suggesting that (s)he should check it
out, (s)he will likely have no problem remembering it or getting there.

Yes, that's exactly what I wanted to know thanks. And I like the answer as
well - I'll be showing this to a few people I know as a possible solution, no
question.

Last question(s) - is it possible for the form creator to omit "store" as an
option when creating the form? How about an option to have each form
submission automatically stored?

~~~
carpo
Cheers, thanks zacharye.

Entry storage is always up to the doculicious member who embeds a template on
their site, never the public person who fills it in (is that what you were
getting at, or am I off the mark?). Setting a template to save entries will
automatically save all entries by anyone who fills it in and submits it. If
the doculicious member who embeds the template turns off auto entry saving,
the person filling in the form just gets the PDF, and only stats like date
downloaded, IP address etc are saved for the member to view. (We are in the
process of writing a more advanced reporting system for this).

We use a concept of "activating" templates, allowing members to create
multiple templates, but only have some active, and in the future, to activate
a template created by someone else. When you activate a template you then get
to define it's web form settings - things like automatically saving entries,
disabling pdf download (making it work just like a standard web form), adding
notification emails and stuff like that. Currently, only doculicious staff can
create shareable templates - but I think I need to defined the term "form
creator" better .. as later this could mean someone other than yourself or
doculicious.

~~~
zacharye
Yessir - that answers my question precisely. It's also the answer I was hoping
for. ;)

Great work and I'll definitely be showing your service to a few people...

~~~
carpo
Cool. Glad that's what was needed. Feel free to pass on my email to anyone you
mention it to, if they have any questions at all - chris [at] digitalcarpenter
[dot] com [dot] au

------
cera
I think it looks great, and there aren't enough good PDF editing tools. It
reminds me a little bit of PDFEscape, so you might want to check them out if
you haven't already. Best of luck! -Chris

~~~
carpo
Cheers, thanks Chris. Doculicious could definitely be used just to create
PDF's, without using the web form stuff. Especially if what you really need is
a template that needs filling out consistently. I have a bunch of templates in
my account I use directly from the site that never get embedded.

Yeah, I've seen that site before. Probably time to have a look around the 'net
again to see what's out there :)

------
markets1
I'm not a fan of the name...

~~~
carpo
I think the name can be a little polarizing. I've had people laugh and say
"That's terrible" and others burst out laughing and say "I love it, that's
great". I like laughing, so it's all good :)

